

Tech Crunch For The Enterprise: TechCrunchIT - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/23/techcrunching-the-enterprise-techcrunchit/

======
henning
Let the idiocy begin.

"On the surface, the event features a continuation of the alliance between
Salesforce and Google’s Apps services. Behind the scenes, this is an old
fashioned land grab for developers, trying to pry them off Visual Studio and
.Net and into the benefits of collaborative on demand services."

Salesforce's platform competes with .NET? How?

Salesforce provides business applications which interoperates with third-party
applications. .NET is a Windows-based development platform -- it includes
desktop, graphics, and all manner of things that have absolutely nothing to do
with ASP.NET, which is a general platform for making any kind of web
application you want. You know, a lot of .NET development consists of assloads
of SQL Server stored procedures along with enough C# wrapper code to hook the
database up to a web page. The database is fucking _God_ in .NET land -- the
interface is an afterthought. Microsoft's tools encourage this by being
extremely data/model-oriented.

There is no migration path from .NET to Salesforce, except "let's throw away
all our code, chuck all our valuable relational data, and instead use a
precanned web-based suite with an API we can develop against in ways
preapproved by a for-profit enterprise who now has us by the balls."

Note that I have not even bothered to dignify the retarded utterance that
Salesforce is somehow comparable to Visual Studio, a desktop IDE, with a
response.

If instead Gillmor meant to compare Salesforce to all of Microsoft's "Live"
services that no one really cares about or uses (awful design, awful
marketing, awful products), he should get his product families right.

~~~
smhinsey
I am no fan of his, but I don't think that his statement is too off-base if
you look at it from Microsoft's perspective. They see a non-.NET platform
trying to poach users from them. However, I'm not sure at all that that's the
right view, and in fact I suspect you have it pretty much nailed.

------
markbao
No Arrington? Sweet.

TechCrunch has somewhat gone in a different direction than its original
intention with his latest posts that haven't been "insightful" posts.

I'd like to see how these two writers fare on the TechCrunchIT. Definitely an
interesting topic.

------
webwright
Gah-- Steve Gillmor? That guy is largely unintelligible. Every time he posts
on TechCrunch, the comments are full of people who haven't the slightest clue
what he's saying.

Joel Spolsky is a huge fan of Gillmor's communication skills:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/12/23.html>

------
wallflower
I subscribe to the print edition of eWeek, and the editors and writers do an
excellent job of reporting on the enterprise and IT. A lot of research. I'm
skeptical about techcrunch trying to enter eWeek's turf. techcrunch breaks a
lot of news (e.g. new startup) but doesn't necessarily write a lot of articles
and/or stories.

